# Contrary to popular belief...



## milkglassbottles (Feb 6, 2010)

I just acquired the misspelled  ' RADAM'S LUNGUS DESTROYER' to my collection of 13 jugs, two variants bottles and the book. 

 See,  I have bottles that aren't white, I just don't usually mention them, they're so....uhh, not white?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 6, 2010)

There is a lungus among us! []


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 6, 2010)

Some are even blue?


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 6, 2010)

The jug on the bottom right is very unusual.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 6, 2010)

Very nice jugs, and a great set of lattices, I've only got two.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 6, 2010)

It's a Red Wing piece, thanx for noticing. Gary


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 6, 2010)

I am working on a set. 

 I saw a full set of these as part of an incredible poison collection at my first bottle show in Baltimore when it was at the Timonium Fair Grounds and thought they had eye appeal. 

 eBay has made many many things available for nickles on a dollar!

 GOT JUGS?


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 6, 2010)

Some are green too!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Gary,

 Happy snow day to ya. Thanks for sharing this non-milk stuff. Would'ya consider an individual guided tour through the Jug Department? I'd really like to see closer up pictures of those guys.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 6, 2010)

I am not an expert on the subject so you'll get what you pay for. Two bit tour, OK?

 These are the American market Radam's jug style that most people recognize. It was manufactured in three strengths, hence the numbering 1, 2 and 3. At some point they felt inclined put "KEEP JUG TIGHTLY CORKED" on the jug. I guess they didn't want any of the 99.4% of the water content to evaporate leaving the sulfuric and sulfurous acid to eat through jug! 

 I haven't seen any other variants in this style with cities or states other these Chicago and New York City examples as shown below or in the picture to follow.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 6, 2010)

Front left is from across the pond, front center is from the Big Apple, front right is a Red Wing (incised on base) shoulder style jug, rear left  is a glazed shoulder jug, the one in the rear center is glazed Red Wing example incised with blue letters and the one hiding on the right is the Aussie example, I believe from Melbourne. She has four (4) applied decorative banner details. 

 That's it for my jugs...


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice collection, that is, for not being milk glass!

 What piece would you say is the best? Out of curiosity I looked for the book on eBay and it appears to be a prime item; a somewhat worn volume from 1890 just sold for 228 bucks so it may well be one of the more desirable elements of the collection, if not a reprint. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Microbes-and-The-Microbe-Killer-William-Radam-1st-1890_W0QQitemZ180461327911QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Nonfiction_Book?hash=item2a04555627

 You wouldn't mind posting a close-up of the logo on the cover of the book would you? Very well-done, it is.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 6, 2010)

> Two bit tour, OK?


 





 Man, Gary, thanks. That was a Fifty Cent Tour, if ever I saw one...

 Very diverse buncha Radam's!


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 6, 2010)

The #2 is my favorite, it was my first Radam's jug and was a gift from my friend who got me started with milk glass bottles.

 Here are some pics of the book, it is an original first edition in very good condition.

 Thanx for looking.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 6, 2010)

I accept cash, money orders and checks.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 6, 2010)

Real close and personal.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 6, 2010)

The binding, not bad for 120 years and $75.00!


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 7, 2010)

Dang man, a book from 1890 can't can't be had in much better condition than that. Truly splendid piece! 75.00 was a steal if a beat book goes for over 3 times that. I like books and paper items and had I discovered something like that it would have a place of honor in the collection. I didn't know the club had long spikes, or rays of the 0.6% "active" constituents keeping skeletor at bay. Thanks for the close up, that's pretty darn cool.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 7, 2010)

I went back and looked at an article that I have and the Department of Agriculture's analysis showed the percentage of water to be 99.381%,  I stand corrected.

 Short but interesting and informative article.
 http://www.ntskeptics.org/2004/2004january/january2004.htm


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 7, 2010)

I read that article too, good stuff eh?

 One bit that i found particularly interesting was this:



> Despite numerous testimonials provided by the defense, the Minneapolis jury found that the Microbe Killer had violated the Sherley Amendment and recommended the destruction of the entire confiscated shipment; the district attorney stated, "I favor using an ax." Thus, in December 1913, under the watchful eye of a US marshal and a food and drug inspector, *all 539 boxes and 322 cartons of Microbe Killer seized by the government were hauled into a pit in St. Paul. The boxes and cartons were broken open and then set on fire, and the bottles and jugs of Microbe Killer were smashed.*


 

 Makes me wonder where that pit they hauled the material to was located. By 1913 I bet they were using blank bottles for the most part, but I don't really know. I have a feeling that they didn't totally destroy every single bottle and jug, so discovering that site might make for a darn interesting dig. I guess the cartons themselves were burned and the containers tossed in the pit? It would have taken a while to break everything individually so they probably just dumped it in the hole and buried it. Might be hundreds of bottles and jugs still intact somewhere underground in St. Paul.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 7, 2010)

Interesting point. I am sure that someday, someone who read that article will accidentally break a jug and sell the pieces on eBay as "RARE RADAM'S DUMP FIND".

 That's in-keeping with all of the other lies that find their way into those item descriptions.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 7, 2010)

Very cool Radam book.

 My favorite fleaBay description word is "Vintage". Its slightly more meaningful than saying "JARPONGONNOGOWAMBIBIT" [] slightly...
 Why are people so afraid to say "I bought it at a yard sale for 50 cents and I dont know WTF it is, please buy it"


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanx. Perhaps some people think that the romantic notion of a story about how they found the bottle in Grandma's attic tucked away since she was 12 years old will distract you from noticing that it has latex paint splatter all over it, who knows?


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 10, 2010)

You have ben holding out all this time  you really do have something worth looking at there with those pine trees and poisons!!   Way to go..  someday I will find a white bottle for you !!


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you, I'll be waiting. I met Dave at the S.R show Sunday and has a REED'S prescription bottle, see if you can pry it away from him. Danielle has something too!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 10, 2010)

wll try   pm me what you want to pay


----------

